# Cities Across Lebanon



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

sidon


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Interesting photo tour. Other than Beirut I hadn't any idea of what the country looks like. Not in a million years would I have guessed the mountain pics show a part of Lebanon.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I was aware of Beirut's beauty but I didn't know of the rest. Simply a WOW country!! I feel ashamed because of my ignorance about Lebanon before I joined ssc.com!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Beruit is definetly the most beautiful and European looking Middle Eastern city!
I cannot think of any M.E. city that comes close in terms of Euro-chic.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> Beruit is definetly the most beautiful and European looking Middle Eastern city!
> I cannot think of any M.E. city that comes close in terms of Euro-chic.


I'm not sure if 'euro-chic' is really a compliment, but I think you're right about Beirut looking great.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tripoli (Trablous)*


----------



## wissarb (Feb 23, 2012)

*Jounieh*


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful city ...


----------



## wissarb (Feb 23, 2012)

*Byblos (Jbeil) *
























































Byblos - 0899 by system slave, on Flickr


Jbeil Byblos - The Old Harbor by Pierre Bassil, on Flickr


Byblos. by young shanahan, on Flickr


Jbeil Byblos - The Old Harbor by Pierre Bassil, on Flickr


Jbeil Byblos - St.John Marcus Church/ View to the Historic Quarter by Pierre Bassil, on Flickr


----------

